

Code Club – inspiring a new generation of programmers - hermitcrab
http://successfulsoftware.net/2013/04/19/code-club/

======
freefrag
This is an awesome idea! As a university student I'm trying to get involved in
code club. We need to get kids hooked on programming early; make them realise
that it can be a fun, creative activity and a way to express themselves.

